# FAO Huw



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Have you had them pads fella, if your wondeirng where the adaptor is m8 its in the white pad.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

No not turned up as yet, you did send them to my work address didn't you? I'm guessing its a yes as I haven't had any irate calls from home.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes m8, i didnt get home until late thursday so you should get them monday....sry about that.


----------

